# Carrying 3 old laptops to the Ph (to give away) will I face a problem at Customs?



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Looking forward to returning to the Ph later this year after what will be a gap of almost 30 months.

Carrying old laptops

I have been given 3 old laptops by a family member whose business is upgrading their systems and they were offloading a whole bunch of I.T gear. They were just going to be disposed off into some e-waste scheme. 
They came without hard drives so I installed cheap n cheerful 250GB Crucial SSD drives in them, slapped on the latest Windows 10 and they are all working perfectly. Saved from the skip.
I would like to take them with me to the Philippines and give them to my gf and the other two to her sisters (one of whom is a teacher and her old laptop broke). 

I will of course declare on the landing card that I'm carrying 3 computers - will this be a problem? Will I have to pay a huge fee or something? I gather that they could say I plan to sell them. What can I do to show that I have no such intentions? I will be arriving in either Cebu or Iloilo.

Would appreciate the advice of those of you on here who know the ins & outs of how things work there. Thanks very much!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Looking forward to returning to the Ph later this year after what will be a gap of almost 30 months.
> 
> Carrying old laptops
> 
> ...


I'm not sure Katana but maybe it would be better to send two in a Balikbayan Box with other goodies and take one laptop with you. carrying 3 laptops would look like your selling them and then again they might just wave you through without really checking the box.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Claim them on customs form you should have no problem.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> Claim them on customs form you should have no problem.


 Some risk the custom will demand crazy high custom fee based at NEW price...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Katana, Lunkan, Hey_Joe both make a good point, make sure, to tell the truth, no matter what on any issue whether it be Immigration or bringing items into the Philippines.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Some 10 or so years ago, I mailed my soon to be wife an older laptop spare that I had so we could communicate without her having to borrow or rent one. I filled out all the paperwork at the USPS, making sure to note that it was old & used(not new) and she was able to accept delivery without any additional charges in Manila.

Please note that I don't know if this might still be current policy.

Fred


----------

